# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  عاجل جدا محتاج مساعدة في ترجمة قانونية

## مترجم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير 

أ{يد مساعدة في ترجمة كلمة *الركن المادي  ترجمة قانونية باللغة الأنجليزية 

وأيضا عبارة :  يتكون الركن المادي للجريمة من نشاط مجرم قانونا بإرتكاب فعل 

واخر سؤال قانونيا ترجمة طلمة الجريمة وين أفضل نكتب
*
crimes  or  offence 

أرجو الرد في اقرب وقت ممكن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------

